# testuser, ftp-only accounts, mystery



## xaqintosh (Aug 29, 2002)

I seem to remember that testuser (I think it was him) had some threads on enabling ftp only account users. I did a search for "ftp only account" and it returned a little, but nothing I wanted. so I searched for Testuser's posts, and none of them were about that...


----------



## gatorparrots (Aug 29, 2002)

testuser disappeared and took his post with him...

I suspect that with the advent of Jaguar and the change in the ftp setup under it, he is immersed in his underground laboratory in Washington, D.C. attempting to revamp and create a v.3 of his ftp-only accounts for OS X 10.2.

If you want his ftp-user creation scripts, I can post them. They will do you little good if you are on Jaguar, however.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 30, 2002)

true, I had noticed it didn't work under Jaguar 

I was just wondering what happened to him and why he deleted all the posts


----------



## ladavacm (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *
> I was just wondering what happened to him and why he deleted all the posts  *



He was unmade to never have existed.  Now that we know that you believe to remember an unperson, we will have to unmake you, too.


----------



## testuser (Aug 30, 2002)

It is true: with the advent of Jaguar (10.2) some of my scripts will need revision.  Since I do not own a copy of Jaguar, I cannot make any of the necessary revisions.  I took down the scripts as a precaution to prevent complications for those who are running 10.2.

I'm sure that ladavacm will recognize the folly of his hypothesis.  Time is directional, and thus does not permit unmaking (a violation of the Second Law of Thermodynamics).  Remembrance of the existence of testuser is a only a manifestation of consciousness on the part of macosx.com members; he no longer exists within your current relative frame of space-time.

Ciao,
-testuser


----------



## gatorparrots (Aug 30, 2002)

Strange. I can't seem to run the command *unmake*. Does it need to be ran as root?

*gperetz% man unmake
man: no entry for unmake in the manual.*


----------



## ladavacm (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G. Peretz _
> *Strange. I can't seem to run the command unmake. Does it need to be ran as root?
> 
> gperetz% man unmake
> man: no entry for unmake in the manual. *



It's a special command of OS84   But, it's available only to people with Inner Party credentials.

Hi testuser, welcome back--hope you don't mind the joke


----------



## ladavacm (Sep 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> */ladavacm/ perfectly reasonable explanation deleted; we cannot have any of that, here
> 
> Time is directional, and thus does not permit unmaking (a violation of the Second Law of Thermodynamics).
> ...



Hah.  The Party has long since outlawed all laws expressed in oldspeak, including those of thermodynamics (expect that they are still tolerated when used in specific low Prol activities, such as engineering).  The only laws in effect today are the laws of the Party:

Slavery is Freedom
Ignorance is Bliss
I can't bl**dy remember the third one, but I know it was important (was it War is Peace?)

Cheers,
Marino


----------



## lethe (Sep 5, 2002)

> War is Peace
> Freedom is Slavery
> Ignorance is Strength


----------



## lethe (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## tsaar (Sep 16, 2002)

Well, 

I have made some minor changes to the standard osX setup, 
running php, ipfw firewall (to defeat some unspecified piece of software's piracy-detection schemes), portsentry (cos I'm paranoid), nothing special.

I also liked testusers 'ftponly'  script. But now the ftpusers I made this way cannot login anymore....hmmmm.

Reason 1 was found quickly: the file /etc/shells was replaced.
As I have my ftpusers default shell set to /dev/null is just had to enter that.
Okay, so far so good: the " ftpuser may not use ftp " error is gone, to be replaced by: 'can't change root'

Why...
My guess:
-the ftpd process does not have the right permissions to run chroot

Am I right? How would I change that?


----------

